# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Enigma e Hartave para 12 000 vite...

## Kreksi

Kemi njohuri so per harten e njohur te Piri Reis, i cili ishte kopjues i hartave ne Konstantinopoje ne shek. XVI i cili kopjoi harten e famshme te kontinentit te ri amerikane sipas nje origjinali te gjetur ne biblioteken e Aleksandrisë qe datonte nga koha e Aleksandrit te Madh.

Mirepo çka do te themi per hartat tjera qe tregojne edhe vise e kontinente tjera te globit toksor  si per shembull Antartiken, kontinentin e polit te Jugut qe sot eshte i mbulur per mbi se 2000 metra  me akull  mirepo ne nje hart te gjetur te shekullit XVI  ky kontinent pershkruhet me detajet me te holla si lumejt qe rridhnin si dhe tere relifin e kesaj siperfaqes se gjelbruar ?

A thua çka ndodhur para 12 000 vitesh ?

Pse shkenctaret modern duajn patjeter ta mbrojne teorine darvinjane ?

Burimet ketu;

http://www.dinosoria.com/piri_reis.htm

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Tepër interesante,

Flmn.Kreks për hapjen e kësaj teme...

Nëse ndonjëri ka mundësi ta përkthej tekstin,do të bënte mirë !

----------


## Brari

po ato vizatimet ne gerxhet e peruse.. kush i sqaron..

?

----------


## Kreksi

> Tepër interesante,
> 
> Flmn.Kreks për hapjen e kësaj teme...
> 
> Nëse ndonjëri ka mundësi ta përkthej tekstin,do të bënte mirë !


Do i perkthejmi te gjitha ngadale...do marr leje per imazhet dhe pekthim nga siti francez...besoj se do pajtohet admini, mirepo kemi edhe ne materiale sa te duash, kemi edhe libra qe do i perkthejmi, por ka edhe antar te shumet ketu qe do kontribojne llogaris ne juve te gjithve.

Ju falemnderit per interesimin tuaj.

----------


## Darius

Ne te pakten tre tema eshte folur per kete subjekt mer kreks. Ca nevoje kishte te hapej nje e re? Nejse po e le meqe ka patur nje fare pjesmarrje dhe po shtoj disa pjese nga *Gjurmet e Civilizimeve te Zhdukura* ku flet ne disa kapituj per harta te vjetra dhe shpjegimin sesi jane bere, sa te avancuara kane qene ne tekniken e tyre si dhe burimet nga mund te jene marre.





*MISTERI I HARTES*








HARTA E VENDEVE TE FSHEHTA




*Skuadra Teknike e Zbulimit 8
Forcat Ajrore te Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes
Westover Airforce Base
Massachusetts
6 Korrik 1960*

*Subjekti: Harta e Botes se Admiralit Piri Reis

Per: Profesor Charles H. Hapgood
Keene College,
Keene, New Hampshire.*


I dashur Profesor Hapgood !

Kerkesa juaj per te analizuar disa te dhena te pazakonta ne Harten e Botes se Piri Reis te vitit 1513 eshte marre parasysh nga organizata jone.
Deklarata se pjesa e poshtme e hartes paraqet Brigjet e Princes Martha te Queen Maud Land ne Antarktike dhe Gadishullin Palmer, jane te arsyeshme. Ne mendojme se ky eshte shpjegimi me llogjik dhe mbase me i sakti i hartes. Detajet gjeografike te treguara ne pjesen e poshtme te hartes perputhen ne menyre te habitshme me rezultatet e profilit sizmik te kryera perreth majes se kupoles se akullit nga ekspedita Anglo-Suedeze e vitit 1949 ne Antarktike. Kjo tregon se vija bregdetare eshte hedhur ne harte perpara se te mbulohej nga shtresa e akullit. Shtresa e akullit ne kete zone tani eshte e trashe rreth 1 milje. 
Nuk kemi asnje ide sesi eshte e mundur qe te dhenat e kesaj harte te perputhen ne njohurine gjeografike te vitit 1513. 

Harold Z. Ohlmeyer

NenKolonel ne Komanden e USAF


Pavaresisht nga gjuha e qete, letra e Ohlmeyer eshte nje bombe e vertete. Nese Queen Maud Land ishte hedhur ne harte perpara se te mbulohej nga akulli, kartografia origjinale duhet ta kete realizuar kete gje jashtezakonisht shume kohe me pare. 
Por saktesisht sa kohe me pare?
Shkenca konvencionale na meson se shtresa e akullit ne Antarktike ne shtrirjen dhe gjendjen aktuale eshte me miliona vjet e vjeter. Mbas nje studimi te kujdesshem ky nocion pesoi nje krisje serioze, aq serioze sa skemi nevoje te supozojme se harta e vizatuar nga Admirali Piri Reis paraqet Queen Maud Land  sic ka qene me miliona vjet me pare. Evidenca me e fundit sugjeron se Queen Maud Land dhe zonat e tjera ne afersi qe dallohen ne harte kane kaluar nje periudhe te gjate kohe pa akull gje qe mund te mos kete perfunduar deri 6 mije vjet me pare. Kjo evidence te cilen do te na duhet ta analizojme perseri ne kapitullin e ardhshem na heq barren e te shpjeguarit se kush (ose cfare) kishte teknologjine per te ndermarre nje rilevim te kujdesshem gjeografik te Antarktikes, te themi 2 milion vjet me pare, shume kohe perpara se te ekzistonte njeriu. Duke ndjekur te njejten llogjike meqe kartografia eshte nje kompleks dhe aktivitet i civilizuar na detyron te shpjegojme sesi ka mundesi qe edhe 6 mije vjet me pare te ishte krijuar nje harte e tille, shume kohe perpara se te zhvillohej civilizimi i pare i njohur nga historianet. 


BURIME ANTIKE

Ne perpjekje per te shpjeguar kete fakt ja vlen qe te kujtojme veten tone mbi disa fakte gjeologjike dhe historike:

1. Harta e Piri Reis qe eshte nje dokument autentik dhe jo nje falsifikim eshte bere ne Konstandinopoje ne vitin 1513 te Eres Sone.

2. Ajo perqendrohet ne brigjet perendimore te Afrikes, brigjet lindore te Amerikes se Jugut dhe brigjet veriore te Antarktikes. 

3. Eshte e pamundur qe Piri Reis ta kete marre kete informacion ne lidhje me rajonin e fundit nga eksploratore bashkekohes me te pasi Antarktika u zbulua ne vitin 1818, pra me shume se 300 vjet me pas nga koha kur ai vizatoi harten.

4. Brigjet e cliruara nga akulli te Queen Maud Land sic tregohen ne harte jane nje mister kolosal pasi evidencat gjeologjike konfirmojne faktin qe data me e fundit kur kjo toke mund te jete vezhguar dhe si rrjedhoje hedhur ne harte mund te jete vetem viti 4000 Para Eres Sone.

5. Eshte e pamundur te percaktohet datimi me i hershem per kryerjen e kesaj harte por mesa duket Queen Maud Land ka mbetur e paprekur nga akulli per te pakten 9000 vjet perpara se te perpihej komplet. 

6. Nuk ka asnje civilizim te njohur nga historia qe mund te kete patur aftesine ose nevojen per te kryer rilevim (ose vezhgim) te brigjeve  ne nje periudhe qe lidhet midis 13.000 p.e.s. dhe 4000 p.e.s.

Me fjale te tjera, enigma e vertete e hartes se 1513-es nuk eshte dhe aq perfshirja e nje kontinenti qe u zbulua vetem ne 1818-en por paraqitja e nje pjese te bregdetit te ketij kontinenti pa pranine e akullit i cili ka ne kete toke te pakten qe 6.000 vjet me pare dhe nuk eshte shkrire qe nga ajo kohe. 
Si mund te shpjegohet kjo gje? Piri Reis me bujari na ka dhene disa pergjigje ne nje sere doreshkrimesh te kryera prej tij mbi vete harten. Ai na thote se nuk eshte pergjegjes per rilevimin origjinal dhe per kartografine. Ne te kunderten, ai pranon se rroli i tij ka qene thjesht ai i i vizatuesit dhe kopjuesit dhe se harta ishte si rrjedhoje e nje numri te madh hartash dhe burimesh te tjera informacioni. Disa prej tyre ishin vizatuar nga eksploratore bashkekohes ose pothuaj bashkekohes (perfshi ketu dhe Kristofor Kolombin) i cili nderkohe kishte mberritur ne Ameriken e Jugut dhe ne Karaibe ndersa dokumentat e tjera datonin shekullin e katert p.e.s. ose dhe me heret. 

Piri Reis nuk ka tentuar asnje shpjegim mbi identitetin e kartografit qe e kishte prodhuar harten e hershme. Sidoqofte ne vitin 1963 Profesor Hapgood paraqiti nje zgjidhje  provokuese te problemit. Ai debatoi mbi faktin qe disa nga burimet e hershme te cilat ishin perdorur nga admirali turk, ne vecanti ato qe i perkisnin shekullit te katert p.e.s. ne vetvehte ishin bazuar ne burime akoma dhe me te hershme dhe si rrjedhoje ato vete ishin bazuar ne burime te cilat e kishin origjinen ne nje kohe edhe me te hershme. Hapgood argumenton se ka patur evidenca te pakundershtueshme qe toka eshte hedhur ne harte perpara vitit 4000 p.e.s. nga civilizime te panjohura dhe te pazbuluara ende te cilet kishin arritur nje nivel te larte dhe te avancuar teknologjik. 







Duke ju referuar rivizatimit te Hapgood, nga Aleksandria kopjet e ketyre si dhe disa nga hartat origjinale ishin transferuar ne qendra te tjera te dijes ku njera prej tyre ishte Konstandinopoja. Si perfundim kur Konstandinopoja ra ne duar e Venedikasve gjate Kryqezates se Katert ne vitin 1204, hartat filluan te bien ne duart e lundertareve dhe aventuriereve Europiane:

_Shumica e ketyre hartave ishin te Mesdheut dhe te Detit te Zi. Por edhe harta te zonave te tjera mbijetuan. Ketu perfshihen dhe hartat e Amerikes dhe hartat e oqeanit Arktik dhe atij Antarktik. Nga kjo behet e qarte qe udhetaret e lashte kane shkuar nga poli ne pol. Sado e pabesueshme te tingelloje, evidencat tregojne se disa njerez te lashte kane eksploruar Antarktiken kur brigjet e kesaj kane qene te pa mbuluara nga akulli. Po ashtu eshte e qarte se ata kane patur aparatura lundrimi per te percaktuar me saktesi gjatesite gjeografike, gje qe ka qene shume me teper superiore nga sa ishin te pajisur njerezit e koheve te lashta, atyre mesjetare dhe koheve moderne deri ne pjesen e dyte te shkekullit te tetembedhjete. 
Kjo evidence per nje teknologji te humbur do mbeshtesi dhe do i japi besueshmeri dhe shume hipotezave te tjera te cilat kane ardhur ne ditet tona nga nje civilizim i humbur ne nje kohe te larget ne te kaluaren. Studiuesit i kane zhvleftesuar shume nga keto evidenca duke i konsideruar si mite por ja ku e kemi nje evidence te cilen ata se kundershtojne dot. Kjo evidence kerkon me force qe cdo evidence tjeter qe eshte anashkaluar duhet rianalizuar nga e para dhe me nje mendje te hapur._

Ndonese mbeshtetja e Albert Einstein dhe pohimi i mepasshem i John Wright, presidenti i American Geographical Society qe u shprehen se Hapgood ka paraqitur “nje hipoteze qe meriton me plot gojen te studiohet me vemendje”, asnje studim shkencor nuk eshte kryer mbi anomalite e ketyre hartave te vjetra. Por ndodhi e kunderta, ne vend qe te duartrokitej dhe te pershendetej  per kontributin serioz ne debatin e vjetersise se civilizimit njerezor Hapgood deri sa vdiq, ju kthyhen krahet  nga pjesa me e madhe e shokeve te tij te profesionit te cilet shprehen mendimet ne nje menyre te tille qe eshte konsideruar si “nje sarkazem e trashe dhe e papritur duke zgjedhur, gjera pa rendesi dhe faktore qe nuk ishin subjekt verifikimi, si baze per te denuar punen e tij, duke kerkuar ne kete menyre te shmangnin ceshtjet thelbesore”.

----------


## Darius

NJE NJERI I AVANCUAR PER KOHEN E TIJ

I ndjeri Charles Hapgood ka dhene mesim te historise se shkences ne Keene College, New Hampshire, USA. Ai nuk ishte nje gjeolog ose historian i lashtesise. Por ka shume mundesi qe gjeneratat e ardheshme do e kujtojne si njeriu puna e te cilit tronditi themelet e historise boterore dhe nje pjese te konsiderueshme te gjeologjise.
Nder te paret qe i ra ne sy kjo ishte Albert Einstein dhe ai ndermori hapin e paprecedente per te kontribuar me parathenien e tij ne librin e Hapgood qe e shkruajti ne vitin 1953, disa vjet perpara se te fillonte hetimin e Hartes se Piri Reis:

_Vazhdimisht komunikoj me njerez qe duan te konsultohen me mua ne lidhje me idete e pa publikuara (ve ne dukje Einstein). As qe nuk vihet ne dyshim qe keto ide jane shume te bazuara dhe permbajne nje vlere shkencore. Komunikimi i pare fare qe kam kryer me zotin Hapgood me elektrizoi. Ideja e tij eshte origjinale, e thjeshte dhe nese do i qendroje kohes do jete e nje rendesie shume te madhe per cdo gje qe eshte e lidhur me historine e siperfaqes se tokes._

Ideja e paraqitur ne librin e vitit 1953 te Hapgood eshte nje teori globale gjeologjike e cila ne menyre elegante shpjegon pse-ne dhe sesi pjese te medhaja te Antarktikes mund te kene qene pa akull deri ne vitin 4000 p.e.s. sebashku me shume anomali te tjera te shkences se Tokes. Shkurtimisht argumenti eshte ky:

1.	Antarktika jo gjithmone ka qene e mbuluar nga akulli dhe ka qene nje kohe kur klima aty ka qene shume here me e ngrohte sesa sot.
2.	Ka qene me ngrohte pasi fizikisht nuk ndodhej ne Polin e Jugut ne ate kohe. Ne fakt ka qene rreth 2 mije mije me ne veri. Kjo distance do e vendoste jashte Rrethit Antarktik dhe me nje klime te bute ose te ftohte mesatar. 
3.	Kontinenti ka levizur ne pozicionin e tij aktual brenda Rrethit Antarktik si rezultat i nje mekanizmi te njohur si ‘Spostimi i Kores se Tokes’. Ky mekanizem, qe nuk duhet ngaterruar aspak me pllakat tektonike apo ‘shmangien kontinentale’, eshte ai nepermjet te cilit litosfera, e gjithe pjesa e jashteme e kores se tokes, ‘mund te spostohet ne kohe te caktuara duke levizur mbi nje trup te brendshem te bute  si te ishte lekura e nje portokalli ku pjesa e tulte e frutit ka mase te vogel dhe lekura ndihet me dore qe leviz sa andej ketej’.
4.	Gjate levizjes drejt jugut te Antarktikes e shkaktuar nga spostimi i kores se tokes, kontinenti pak nga pak eshte ftohur dhe duke krijuar keshtu shtresat e akullit te cilat u shperndane me vone per disa mijera vjet duke arritur dimensionet qe kane aktualisht. 

Hollesira te metejshme te evidencave qe mbeshtetin keto propozime radikale do jepen me detaje ne Pjesen e VIII te ketij libri. Sidoqofte gjeologet ortodokse ngurrojne te pranojne teorine e Hapgood (ndonese askush nuk ja ka dale te provoje qe eshte e gabuar). Kjo teori ngre shume pyetje. 
Prej ketyre ajo me e rendesishmja eshte: cfare mekanizem i perfytyrueshem mund te jete ne gjendje te krijoi nje shtypje ne litosfere duke pershpejtuar nje fenomen te nje magnitude te tille si spostimi i kores?
Dhe udhezuesi me i mire per te permbledhur zbulimin e Hapgood  ne disa fjale eshte Einstein:

_Ne rajonet polare ka vazhdimisht depozitim te akullit i cili nuk shperndahet ne menyre simetrike perreth polit. Rrotullimi i tokes vepron mbi keto masa te depozituara ne menyre josimetrike dhe prodhon nje vrull apo shpejtesi centrifugale e cila i transmetohet kores se ngurte te tokes. Shpejtesia centrifugale gjithmone ne rritje qe prodhohet ne kete menyre kur arrin nje pike te caktuar shkakton nje levizje te kores se tokes mbi pjesen tjeter te trupit tokesor..._

Harta e Piri Reis duket se permban nje evidence indirekte ne mbeshtetje te tezes mbi akullnajat e fundit gjeologjike ne pjese te ndryshme te Antarktikes e pasuar nga nje spostim i papritur i kores se tokes. Per me shume duke qene se nje harte e tille mund te jete hartuar perpara vitit 4000 p.e.s. atehere ne kete pike historia e civilizimit njerezor tronditet ndjeshem. Perpara vitit 4000 p.e.s. supozohet se nuk ka patur asnje lloj civilizimi. 
Duke rrezikuar nje thjeshtim te tepruar, konsensusi akademik mbi kete pike eshte i tille:

•	Civilizimi fillimisht u zhvillua ne nje Zone Pjellore te Lindjes se Mesme. 
•	Ky zhvillim filloi mbas vitit 4000 p.e.s. dhe e pati kulmin me lindjen e civilizimit me te hershem dhe te vertete (Sumeret dhe Egjyptianet) rreth vitit 3000 p.e.s. duke u pasuar nga civilizimi i Lugines Indus dhe ai Kinez. 
•	Rreth 1500 vjet me pas civilizimi filloi krejt ne menyre spontane ne Amerike
•	Qe ne 3000 p.e.s. ne Boten e Vjeter (dhe rreth vitit 1500 p.e.s. ne Boten e Re) civilizimi ka ‘evoluar’ ne menyre te rregullt ne drejtim te nje rrafinimi kompleks dhe formave produktive. 
•	Si rrjedhoje dhe ne vecanti duke u krahasuar me ditet e sotme, te gjitha civilizimet e lashta (dhe veprat e tyre) duhen kuptuar si thelbesisht primitive (astronomet Sumere i referoheshin qiejve me nje frike te perzjere me nderim shume jo shkencore madje edhe Piramidat e Egjyptit ishin ndertuar nga ‘teknologji primitive’). 


Evidenca e Hartes se Piri Reis duket se bie ne kontradikte me te gjitha keto.


PIRI REIS DHE BURIMET E TIJ


Ne kohen e tij Piri Reis ka qene nje figure mjaft e njohur; identiteti i tij historik eshte mese i konfirmuar. Nje admiral i flotes Otomane Turke, ai ka qene shpesh i perfshire ne anen e fituesit ne beteja te shumta detare gjate mesit te shekullit te gjashtembedhjete. Reis konsiderohej si nje ekspert i tokave te Mesdheut dhe ishte autor i librit te famshem mbi lundrimin Kitabi Bahriye i cili paraqiste pershkrime te detajuara te brigjeve, gjireve, rrymave, cektinave, vendeve te ankorimit, ngushticave dhe kanaleve te deteve Egje dhe Mesdhe. Por ndonese kishte nje karriere te shkelqyeshme ai ra viktime e atyre te cileve ju sherbente dhe ju pre koka ne vitin 1554 ose 1555 te eres sone. 
Te dhenat e hartave te cilat Piri Reis perdori per te vizatuar harten e tij ne vitin 1513 ka shume mundesi qe te kene qene te ruajtura ne Bibloteken Perandorake te Konstandinopojes per te cilat admirali njihet ne histori qe ka patur privilegjin e aksesit dhe studimit. Ato burime (te cilat mund te jene trasheguar dhe kaluar brez pas brezi ose kopjuar nga qendra te diturise akoma dhe me te lashta) nuk ekzistojne me ose te pakten nuk jane gjetur me. Por sidoqofte Harta e Piri Reis e vizatuar ne nje lekure gazele dhe e mbeshjtelle tub u rizbulua ne vitin 1929 ne nje raft te pluhrosur ne biblotekn e Pallatit Perandorak te Konstantinopojes. 


TRASHGIMIA E NJE CIVILIZIMI TE HUMBUR?


Sic pohoi i shtangur dhe Ohlmeyer ne letren e tij drejtuar Hapgood ne vitin 1960, Harta e Piri Reis paraqet topografine subglaciale, profilin e vertete te Queen Maud Land ne Antarktike sic mund te jete poshte akullit. Ky profil u mbulua nga akulli dhe u zhduk nga pamja qe ne vitin 4000 p.e.s. (kur shtresat e avancuara te akullit e mbuluan) dhe mbeti ne kete gjendje deri kur u zbulua perseri gjate nje rilevimi te detajuar sizmik i kryer ne vitin 1949 nga nje grup i perbashket shkenctaresh Britanik-Suedez. 
Nese Piri Reis ka qene i vetmi kartograf me akses ne nje informacion kaq te pazakonte atehere do te ishte e gabuar ti jepej nje rendesi kaq e madhe kesaj harte. Me e shumta qe dikush mund te thote eshte qe, ‘Mbase eshte kuptimplote por sidoqofte mund te jete nje rastesi.’ Me pak fjale admirali Turk nk ka qene i vetmi ne zoterim te nje njohurie te pamundshme dhe te pashpjegueshme gjeografike. Do te ishte me vend te spekullohej me tej qe Hapgood tashme ka bere cdo gje te mundshme, ate ‘rrjedha e nendheshme’ mund te kishte bere ne ruajtjen dhe percimin e nje njohurie te tille gjate epokave duke transmetuar fragmente te saj nga njera kulture ne tjetren dhe njera epoke ne tjetren. Kushdo qofte mekanizmi fakti eshte qe nje numer i caktuar kartografesh te tjere duket se kane qene ne zoterim te te njejteve sekrete interesante.
A eshte e mundur qe te gjithe keta krijues hartash te kene hasur mbase pa dijenine e tyre trashgimine bujare shkencore te nje civilizimi te zhdukur?

----------


## Darius

LUMENJTE E KONTINENTIT TE JUGUT



Gjate pushimeve te Krishtlindjeve te vitit 1959-1960 Charles Hapgood po kerkonte per Antarktiken ne Dhomen e Referencave ne Biblioteken e Kongresit ne Washington DC. Per disa jave rrjesht ai punoi aty i zhytur ne kerkime dhe i rrethuar nga qindra harta dhe skica mesjetare.

_Gjeta [raporton ai] shume gjera magjepsese te cilat nuk mendoja se do i gjeja dhe nje numer te madh skicash qe tregonin kontinentin e jugut. Dhe nje dite kur ktheva nje faqe te caktuar u shtanga per disa caste. Ndersa syte e mi u perqendruan ne hemisferen jugore te hartes se botes te vizatuar nga Oronteus Finaeus ne vitin 1531, pata bindjen e menjehershme qe kisha gjetur nje harte te vertete dhe autentike te Antarktikes.

Forma e pergjithshme e kontinentit ishte ekzaktesisht sic eshte sot ne hartat moderne. Pozicioni i Polit te Jugut, pothuajse ne qender te kontinentit dukeshe i sakte. Vija malore qe sundonte brigjet perputhet me saktesi me ato qe jane zbuluar kohet e fundit. Dukej qarte qe kjo nuk ishte krijimi i shfrenuar i imagjinates se ndonjerit. Vijat malore ishin te individualizuara, disa bregdetare dhe disa te tjera jo. Ne shumicen e tyre tregoheshin lumenj qe derdheshin ne det duke lene mbrapa nje mori brazdash gerryese. Kjo tregonte se natyrisht brigjet mund te kene qene pa akull kur ishte vizatuar harta origjinale. Ndersa brendesia e tokes nuk paraqiste pranine e asnje lumi apo mali gje qe sugjeronte se akulli duhet te kishte qene aty me pare._ 

Nje studim me nga afer i Hartes se Oronteus Finaeus nga Hapgood dhe nga Dr. Richard Strachan i Massachusetts Institute of Technology konfirmoi rezultatet e meposhtme:

1.	Harta ishte kryer dhe kopjuar nga disa burime te tjera me te hershme, konkluzion qe dilte nga numri i ndryshem i projektimeve.
2.	Realisht nuk tregonte asnje shenje akulli ne zonen bregdetare te Antarktikes e njohur ndryshe si Queen Maud Land, Enderby Land, Wilkes Land, Victoria Land (bregu lindor i Detit Ross) dhe Marie Byrd Land.
3.	Si ne rastin e Hartes se Piri Reis, profili i pergjithshem i terrenit dhe vizibiliteti i detajeve fizike perputhej pothuajse teresisht me hartat e rilevimit te tokave subglaciale te siperfaqes se Antarktikes.

Hapgood erdhi ne perfundimin se Harta e Oronteus Finaeus paraqiste te dokumentuar “nje pohim surprize qe Antarktika eshte vizituar dhe mbase kolonizuar nga njeriu kur ka qene ne pjesen me te madhe, ne mos teresisht pa akull. Kjo normalisht qe do te thote, ne kohe shume te lashta... dhe ne te vertete Harta e Oronteus Finaeus e con civilizimin e krijuesve te  hartes mbrapa ne kohe qe perputhen me fundin e epokes se akullnajave ne hemisferen veriore. 




DETI ROSS


Evidenca te tjera qe suportojne kete kendveshtrim dalin dhe nga menyra sesi tregohet Deti Ross nga Oronteus Finaeus. Aty ku sot tregohen akullnaja te medhaja si Beardmore dhe Scot duke u zgjatuar ne brendesi te detit, harta e vitit 1531 tregon grykederdhje, gjire dhe shenja lumenjsh. Vecoria e pagabueshme e ketyre detajeve eshte mungesa e akullit ne Detin Ross apo ne brigjet e tij ne kohen kur burimet  kartografike te perdorura nga Finaeus kishin realizuar hartat e tyre: ‘Natyrisht qe duhet te kete nje prani toke pa akull ne brendesi te vendit ne menyre qe te ushqehen lumenjte. Ne kohet e sotme te gjitha keto brigje dhe toka ne brendesi te tyre eshte e mbuluat nga nje shtrese prej me shume se 1 milje akulli te trashe ndersa ne vete Detin Ross ka me qindra shtresa akulli lundrues dhe me nje trashesi prej disa qindra kembesh.’

Evidenca e Detit Ross paraqet nje argument shume te forte mbi faktin qe Antarktika eshte studiuar dhe hedhur ne harte, nga nje civilizim i panjohur, gjate periudhes se tejzgjatur te mungeses se akullit qe mbaroi rreth vitit 4000 p.e.s. Ky fakt theksohet nga sondat e perdorura ne vitin 1949 prej Byrd Antarctic Expedition per te marre kampione nga fundi i Detit Ross. Kampionet treguan qarte nje numer te caktuar shtresash sedimentare te cilat reflektonin kushte te ndryshme ambjentale ne epoka te ndryshme: ‘akull detar i trashe, akull detar te mesem, akull detar te imet” e shume te tjera. Zbulimi me i papritur ishte qe ‘nje numer i caktuar shtresash paraqisnin disa shtresa qe ishin formuar nga sedimentet teper te holla dhe te nje vendosje sedimentare te tille si ato qe shkarkohen neper detra nepermjet lumenjeve te shumte qe pershkojne toka me temperature te bute (qe do te thote pa akull)... 
Duke perdorur metoden e datimit Ionium e shpikur nga Dr W.D. Urry (i cili perdor tre elementat radioaktive te gjetura ne ujin e detit) studiuesit e Carnegie Institute ne Washington D.C., ishin ne gjendje te percaktonin pertej cdo dyshimi se deri para 6000 vjetesh ne Antarktike ka patur lumenj te medhenj dhe te rrjedhshem [sic e sugjeron dhe Harta]. Vetem mbas  vitit 4000 p.e.s.  ‘ky lloj sedimenti glacial filloi te depozitohej ne fundin e Detit Ross... Pjeset qendrore tregonin se kushtet e ngrohta atmosferike kane ndikuar edhe me pare, shume e shume shekuj me pare. 


MERCATOR DHE BUACHE


Harta e Piri Reis dhe Oronteus Finaeus sidoqofte na pajisin me disa te dhena per Antarktiken qe asnje kartograf ne kohet historike nuk i ka patur te mundura ti shihte. Keto dy copeza evidencash nuk mjaftojne per te na shtyre te mendojme qe mund te jene gjurme te nje civilizimi te humbur. Por a mund te mos merren parasysh tre,  kater apo gjashte harta te tilla?



A eshte e arsyeshme per ne qe te vazhdojme te injorojme nderthurjen historike te disa hartave te krijuara nga kartografi me i madh i shekullit te gjashtembedhjete: Gerard Kremer i njohur ndryshe si Mercator? Ajo qe mbahet ende ne kujtese per projeksionin e Mercatorit, qe vazhdon te perdoret edhe sot e kesaj dite eshte qe ky individ enigmatik (i cili kreu nje vizite te pashpjegueshme ne Piramiden e Madhe te Egjyptit ne vitin 1563) nga kronikanet pershkruhet si i palodhur ne kerkimin e mesimeve te te lashteve dhe shpenzoi shume vjet te jetes se tij ne akumulimin dhe studimin e referencave eklektike mbi hartat e lashta qe ndodheshin neper biblioteka.

Jo pa qellim Mercator perfshiu ne Atlasin e tij te vitit 1569 dhe harten e Oronteus Finaeus si dhe pershkroi Antarktiken ne disa te tjera te cilat i hartoi vete ne te njejtin vit. Pjese te dukshme ne harten e ketij kontinenti jugor, i pazbuluar ne ate kohe, ishin Kepi Dart dhe Kepi Herlacher ne Marie Byrd Land, Deti Amundsen, Ishulli Thurston ne Token (Land) Ellsworth, Ishulli Fletcher ne Detin Bellinghausen, Ishulli Alexander I, Gadishulli Antarktik (Palmer), Deti Weddell, Kepi Norvegia, Regula Rang ne Queen Maud Land (si ishuj), Malet Muhlig-Hoffman (si ishuj), Prince Harald Coast (bregu), Akullnaja Shirase ne grykederdhjen e stermadhe ne Prince Harald Coast, Ishulli Padda ne Gjirin Lutzow-Holm si dhe Prince Olaf Coast ne Ishullin Enderby. ‘Ne disa raste keto detaje jane me te dallueshme sesa ne Harten e Oronteus Finaeus’ shprehet Hapgood, ‘dhe ne pergjithesi duket qarte qe Mercator ka patur ne dispozicion te tij burime hartash te tjera nga ato qe ka perdorur Oronteus Finaeus.’
Dhe jo vetem Mercator.

Philipe Buache, nje gjeograf francez i shekullit te tetembedhjete ka qene po ashtu ne gjendje te botonte nje harte te Antarktikes shume kohe perpara se kontinenti jugor te ‘zbulohej’ zyrtarisht. Dhe detaji i jashtezakonshem i hartes se Buache eshte se ai duket qe ka perdorur burime hartash te cilat duhet te jene bere me perpara, mbase mijera vjet me perpara se ato te perdorura nga Oronteus Finaeus dhe Mercator. Ajo qe na paraqet Buache eshte nje paraqitje precize e Antarktikes, ashtu sic duhet te kete patur pamjen kur nuk kishte fare akull ne te. Harta e tij tregon komplet topografine subglaciale te te gjithe kontinentit per te cilen edhe vete ne nuk kemi patur dijeni te plote deri ne vitin 1958, International Geophysical Year, kur u krye nje rivelim sizmik i plote. 

Ai rivelim vetem sa konfirmoi ate qe Buache kishte deklaruar kohe me pare kur publikoi harten e tij te Antarktikes ne vitin 1737. Duke bazuar kartografine e tij ne burime te lashta tashme te humbura, akademiku francez pershkroi nje vije te qarte uji qe e ndante kontinentin ne dy pjese, dy toka te medhaja qe shtriheshin ne lindje dhe perendim te vijes qe sot e percakton Vargmali Trans-Antarktik. 

Nje vije e tille uji qe lidhte Detin Ross, Weddell dhe Bellinghausen do te ekzistonte patjeter nese Antarktika do ishte e cliruar nga akujt. Sic tregon dhe rivelimi i vitit 1958 bere nga IGY, kontinenti (i cili ne hartat moderne duket si nje masiv toke i panderprere) perbehet nga nje arqipelag me ishuj te medhenj te mbuluar nga nje shtrese akulli mbi 1 milje dhe qe ndodhet midis tyre dhe ngrihet mbi nivelin e detit. 


EPOKA E KRIJUESVE TE HARTAVE


Sic e kemi pare, shume nga gjeologet ortodokse besojne se era e fundit kur vijat e ujit kane ekzistuar ne keto basine te mbushura me akull ka qene me miliona vjet me pare. Nga kendveshtrimi i dijetareve duhet permendur po ashtu qe asnje qenie njerezore nuk ka evoluar ne ato kohe te largeta pa permendur aftesine e qenies njerezore per te hedhur ne harte me saktesi siperfaqe te tera te Antarktikes. Problemi me i madh qe ngrihet nga evidencat Buache/IGY eshte qe keto siperfaqe toke duket qarte se jane eksploruar dhe hedhur ne harte ne kohen kur skane patur akull. Kjo i konfronton dijetaret dhe shkenctaret e sotem me dy propozime reciprokisht kontradiktore. 



Kush nga keta te dy eshte korrekt?

----------


## Darius

Nese do ndiqnin vetem arsyetimin e gjeologeve ortodokse dhe te pranonim qe kane kaluar me miliona vjet qe nga koha kur Antarktika ka qene pa akull atehere, te gjitha evidencat mbi evolucionin njerezor te mbledhura me kaq kujdes nga shkenctare te shquar duke filluar qe nga Darvini duhet te jene gabim. Dhe duket ne menyre te pakundershtueshme qe keshtu duhet te jete: gjetjete e fosileve e bejne shume te qarte qe  paraardhes te pazhvilluar te njeriut kane jetur me miliona vjet me pare por ata kane qene hominide me vetulla te ulta dhe qe zvarriteshin me duar, te paafte per detyra kaq te avancuara nga ana intelektuale si ajo e berjes se hartave. 

Mos na duhet te supozojme nderhyrjen e kartografeve aliene me anijet e tyre qe orbitonin Token qe te shpjegojme ekzistencen e hartave te sofistikuara te nje Antarktike pa akull? Apo duhet te mendojme edhe njehere per perfshirjen e teorise se hapgood mbi spostimin e kores se tokes qe do mundesonte nje levizje te kontinentin te jugut duke e bere kete te fundit nje toke pa akull pothuajse 15.000 vjet te shkuara sic pershkruhet ne harten e Buaches? 





A eshte e mundur qe nje civilizim njerezor i avancuar mjaftueshmerisht per te kryer hedhjen ne harte te Antarktikes te kete ekzistuar ne vitin 13.000 p.e.s. dhe me pas te jete zhdukuar? Dhe nese eshte keshtu, sa me pas?
Efekti i kombinuar i Hartave te Piri Reis, Oronteus Finaeus, Mercator dhe Muache eshte shume i forte, ndonese shqetesues te jep pershtypjen se Antarktika mund te jete rilevuar vazhdimisht gjate nje periudhe disa miijera vjecare ndersa shtresat e akullit gradualisht pushtonin tokat e saj duke filluar nga brendesia dhe pak e nga pak duke ju afruar brigjeve te kontinentit jugor deri ne vitin 4000 p.e.s. Burimet origjinale per hartat e Piri Reis dhe Mercatorit duhet te jene krijuar nga fundi i kesaj periudhe, kohe kur vetem brigjet e Antarktikes vazhdonin te ishin pa akuj; nga ana tjeter burimet per Harten e Oronteus Finaeus duket se jane akoma dhe me te hershme, kohe kur akulli ka qene i pranishem vetem ne thellesi te kontinentit; dhe burimet per Harten e Buaches duket se e kane origjinen nga nje periudhe akoma dhe me e hershme (rreth vitit 13.000 p.e.s.), kohe kur ne Antarktike ska patur akull fare.

----------


## Darius

AMERIKA E JUGUT

A ka patur pjese te tjera te botes qe jane riveluar dhe hedhur ne harte me kujdes ne intervale te ndryshme gjate te  permban me shume mistere sesa paraqitja e Antarktikes:

_•	E vizatuar ne vitin 1513 harta paraqet nje njohuri te pabesueshme te Amerikes se Jugut dhe jo vetem te brigjeve te saja lindore por edhe te Vargmalit te Andeve ne pjesen perendimore te kontinentit te cilat ne kohen qe behet fjale ishin teresisht te panjohura. Harta tregon me saktesi Lumin e Amazones duke kaluar ne keto male te paeksploruara dhe drejtimin e rrjedhjes drejt lindjes. 
•	Vete Harta e Piri Reis e cila eshte hartuar duke perdorur me shume se 20 burime te ndryshme dhe te vjetersise se ndryshme paraqet Amazonen jo njehere po dy here (ka shume mundesi si rezultat i mbivendosjes se pavullnetshme te dy burimeve te ndryshme te perdorura nga admirali Turk. Ne te paren drejtimi i Amazones tregohet poshte grykederdhjes ne Para River por Ishulli i rendesishem i Marajo-s nuk duket aty. Sipas Hapgood kjo sugjeron se burimet e hartave te perdorura nga Reis duhet te kene qene shume te vjetra, mbase 15.000 vjet me pare, kohe kur Para River ka qene grykderdhja ose kruesore ose e vetmja e Amazones dhe kur Ishulli Marajo ka qene pjese e steres ne pjesen veriore te lumit. Nga ana tjeter pershkrimi i dyte i Amazones tregon Ishullin Marajo (dhe me detaje te pabesueshme) pavaresisht nga fakti qe ky ishull nuk ka qene i zbuluar deri ne vitin 1543. Serisht ndeshemi me faktin e ekzistences se nje civilizimi te panjohur qe ka kryer rilevimin e vazhdueshem dhe hedhjen ne harte te ndryshimeve te siperfaqes se tokes gjate nje periudhe disa mijera vjecare dhe Piri Reis vetem sa i perdori keto te dhena hartash te lena pas nga ky civilizim. 
•	As Lumi Orinoco dhe as dega e tij aktuale nuk paraqiten ne Harten e Piri Reis. Dhe Hapgood e shpjegon me prova: ‘dy grykederdhjet qe shriheshin thelle ne brendesi te steres (ne nje distance rreth 100 milje) tregohen afer vendndodhjes se tanishme te lumit. Gjatesia gjeografike ne harte per Orinocon eshte e sakte po ashtu dhe gjeresia gjeografike. Eshte e mundur qe keto grykederdhje te jene mbushur dhe degezimi te jete zgjatur kaq shume qe nga kohe qe eshte bere harta?’
•	Ndonese nuk jane zbuluar deri ne vitin 1592, Ishujt Falkland (Malvine) duken ne harten e vitit 1513 ne gjeresine gjeografike te sakte. 
•	Biblioteka e burimeve te lashta qe eshte nderthurur ne Harten e Piri Reis mund te kete rendesi edhe per faktin qe paraqet bindshem nje ishull te madh ne Oqeanin Atlantik, ne pjesen lindore te brigjeve te  Amerikes se Jugut ku tashme nuk ndodhet asnje ishull i tille. Eshte rastesis qe ky “ishull imagjinar” ndodh te ekzistojne pikerisht ne kreshten suboqeanike te Atlantikut Qenrdor, fare pak ne veri te equatorit dhe 700 milje ne linde te brigjeve te Brazilit ku tani ndodhen fare pak mbi nivelin e ujit Rocks of Sts Peter dhe Paul? Apo harta e perdorur si burim eshte krijuar ne Epoken e fundit te Akullnajave kur niveli i deteve ka qene shume me i ulet sesa eshte sot dhe aty ku ndodhen shkembinjte sot mund te kete ekzistuar nje ishull i madh?_ 


NIVELI I DETET DHE EPOKA E AKULLNAJAVE


Harta te tjera te shekullit te gjashtembedhjete duken po ashtu sikur te jene bazuar ne burime rilevimi te kryera gjate Epokes se fundit te Akullnajave. Njera eshte kryer nga Turku Hadji Ahmed ne vitin 1559, nje kartograf qe sic shprehet Hapgood, duhet te kete patur akses ne ‘burimet me te jashtezakonshme te hartave’. 
Vecoria me e cuditshme dhe shtangese e vizatimit te Hajdi Ahmed eshte qe tregon shume qarte nje rrip toke, pothuajse 1000 milje te gjera qe lidhte Alasken me Siberine. Nje ‘toke-ure’ e tille sic e quajne gjeologet ka ekzistuar me pare (aty ku ndodhet sot Ngushtica e Beringut) por u zhyt gjate ngritjes se nivelit te ujrave ne Epoken e fundit te Akullnajave. 
Ngritja e nivelit te detit u shkaktua nga shkrirja e zhurmshme e shtresave te akullit i cili po terhiqej me shpejtesi kudo ne hemisferen veriore rreth vitit 10.000 p.e.s. Eshte me rendesi te permendet qe te pakten njera nga hartat e lashta duket se tregon jugun e Suedise te mbuluar nga mbetjetet e akullnajave  te atij lloji qe kane qene dominuese ne kete gjeresi gjeografike. Mbetjete e akullnajave paraqiten ne te famshmen Harta e Veriut nga Claudius Ptolemy. E vizatuar ne shekullin e dyte e.s. ky dokument i cmueshem i punuar nga gjeografi i fundit me i famshem i lashtesise klasike u zhduk per qindra vjet per tu rizbuluar vetem ne shekullin e pesembedhjete. 

Prolemy (Ptolemeu) ka qene kujdestari i Bibliotekes se Aleksandrise ku ruheshin koleksionet e doreshkrimeve me te famshme te koheve antike dhe aty ai gjeti dhe konsultoi burimet arkaike te dokumentave te cilat e mundesuan te vizatonte harten e tij. Pranimi i mundesise qe versioni origjinal i te paktes njeres prej skicave qe ai perdori si reference, te jete bere rreth vitit 10.000 p.e.s. na ndihmon te shpjegojme pse paraqet akullnajat qe kane qene karakteristike ekzakte e kesaj epoke, sebashku me ‘liqenet... duke sugjeruar formen e liqeneve te diteve te sotme dhe rrekete apo prronjte te cilet tregojne qarte qe jane prronj akullnajash... duke rrjedhur nga akullnajat ne liqene.’

Mbase sdo ishte e nevojshme qe te shtonim se kur Ptolemy vizatoi harten e tij, ne kohen e Romakeve, askush ne toke ska patur as idene me te vogel mbi faktin qe epoka e akullnajave mund te kete ekzistuar njehere e nje kohe ne Europen Veriore. As ne shekullin e 15-te ska patur njeri qe mund te kishte dijeni mbi kete fakt. Ne te vertete eshte e pamundur te thuash sesi mbetjet e akullnajave dhe detaje te tjera qe duken ne Harten e Ptolemy mund te jene riveluar, imagjinuar apo sajuar nga cdo civilizim i njohur, paraardhes i ketij tonit. 

Nderlikimet e ketij arsyetimi jane te qarta. Sic jane te qarta dhe nderlikimet qe te krijon nje tjeter harte, “Portolane” e vizatuar nga Iehudi Ibn Ben Zara  ne vitin 1487. Kjo skice e Europes dhe e Afrikes Veriore mund te jete bazuar ne burime mbase me te hershme sesa ato te Ptolemeut pasi duket se tregon akullnaja shume me poshte jugut te Suedise (pothuajse ne te njejten gjeresi gjeografike me Angline) dhe pershkruan detet e Mesdheut, Adriatikut dhe Egjeut sic mund te kene qene perpara shkrirjes se shtresave te akullit ne Europe. Natyrisht qe niveli i detrave ka qene ndjeshem me i ulet se sot. Po ashtu ne kete kontekst eshte me interes te permendet seksioni i hartes mbi Egjeun ku duken nje numer shume me i madh ishujsh se sa ekzistojne sot. Ne pamje te pare kjo gje duket e cuditshme. Sidoqofte nese kane kaluar dhjete apo dymbedhjete mije vjet qe nga koha kur burimet e hartave te perdorura nga Ibn Ben Zara ishin krijuar atehere mosperputhja mund te shpjegohet lehtesisht: ishujt qe mungojne duhet te jene zhdukur si rezultat i ngritjes se nivelit te detrave ne Epoken e fundit te Akullnajave. 

Edhe njehere duket se po kerkojme per gjurmet e nje civilizimi te zhdukur, nje civilizim i afte per te realizuar harta me nje saktesi te habitshme te pjeseve te ndryshme te tokes. 
Cfare lloj teknologjie dhe cfare niveli shkence dhe kulture duhet te kene patur ata per te qene ne gjendje te realizonin nje ndermarrje te tille?

----------


## Darius

GJURMET E NJE SHKENCE TE HUMBUR


Ne pame sesi Harta e Botes se Mercator e vitit 1569 perfshinte nje paraqitje te kujdesshme te brigjeve te Antarktikes sic do dukeshin mijera vjet me pare kur nuk ishin te mbuluara nga akulli. Eshte interesant fakti qe kjo harte ka me pak saktesi ne pershkrimin e ndonje rrajoni tjeter, brigjet perendimore te Amerikes se Jugut, krahasuar kjo me nje tjeter harte te vizatuar nga Mercator ne vitin 1538. 
Arsyeja per kete ndryshim duket se eshte ne faktin qe kartografi i shekullit te gjashtembedhjete e bazoi harten me te hershme ne burime antike per te cilat ne e dime qe i kishte ne dispozicion ndersa per harten e dyte ai u mbeshtet ne vezhgimet dhe matjet e eskploratoreve te pare spanjolle te perendimit te Amerikes se Jugut. Duke qene se ata eksploratore, sic supozohet, kishin sjelle informacionet me te fundit ne Europe, Mercator nuk mund te konsiderohet fajtor pse perdori te dhenat e tyre. Por duke bere kete gje puna e tij humbi saktesine: instrumentat e afte per te gjetur gjatesine gjeografike nuk ekzistonin ne vitin 1569 por del se jane perdorur per te pergatitur burimet e lashta te dokumentave te cilat Mercator i studioi per te pergatitur harten e tij te vitit 1538. 


MISTERI I GJERESISE GJEOGRAFIKE


Le te marrin ne konsiderate problemin e gjatesise gjeografike qe si definicion do te thote distanca ne lindje ose ne perendim te meridianit paresor ose prime meridian. Prime Meridiani aktual eshte nje vije imagjinare e pranuar nderkombetarisht dhe qe fillon nga Poli i Veriut deri tek Poli i Jugut duke kaluar neper Observatorin Mbreteror ne Greenwitch, Londer. Greenwitch ndodhet ne gjatesine gjeografike 0 grade ndersa New York per shembull ndodhet 74 grade ne perendim dhe Canberra, Australi ndodhet 150 grade ne lindje.  



Eshte e mundur te shkruhet nje shpjegim i hollesishem mbi gjatesine gjeografike dhe se cfare duhet bere per ta pershtatur ate me cdo pike te dhene ne siperfaqen e tokes. Por ajo qe po trajtojme ketu nuk ka te beje shume me te dhenat teknike por me faktet historike mbi njohurine gjithnje ne rritje te njerezimit ne lidhje me misterin e gjatesise gjeografike. Midis ketyre fakteve, ky eshte me i rendesishmi: deri ne shekullin e tetembedhjete kur u be nje shpikje revolucionare kartografet dhe lundruesit ishin te paafte te percaktonin gjatesine gjeografike me saktesi. Ata vetem mund te gjenin me perafersi te cilat shpesh ishin te pasakta me qindra milje pasi teknologjia nuk kishte arritur ende ate faze zhvillimi qe ti mundesonte nje matje te sakte. 
Gjeresi gjeografike ne veri apo jug te ekuatorit nuk paraqiste te njejtin problem: mund te matej me cdo menyre sipas llogaritjeve te kendeve te diellit dhe yjeve dhe nepermjet instrumentave relative. Por qe te gjehej gjatesia gjeografike kjo kerkonte nje pajisje ndryshe dhe me aftesi te larta kalibruese gje qe do mundesonte kombinimin e matjes se pozicionit me matjen e kohes. Gjate gjithe periudhes kohore te historise se njohur shpikja e nje pajisje te tille ka qene pertej aftesive te shkenctareve por ne fillim te shekullit te tetembedhjete me rritjen e shpejte te trafikut detar lindi nje nevoje dhe kerkese e madhe. Sipas fjaleve te njerit prej autoriteteve te asaj kohe thuhet: ‘Kerkimi per gjatesine gjeografike ka erresuar jeten e cdo lundertari si dhe sigurine e cdo anije apo ngarkese. Matja e sakte dukej nje enderr e pamundur dhe “duke zbuluar gjatesine gjeografike” ishte shnderruar ne nje fraze shabllone per shtypin e kohes, njesoj sikur te thoje “derrat fluturojne”. ‘

Ajo per te cilin kishin nevoje mbi te gjitha ishte nje instrument i afte qe te mbante kohen (nga momenti i nisjes) me nje saktesi perfekte gjate lundrimin te gjate dhe e painfluencuar nga lekundjet e detit apo alternimin e klimes nga e ftohte ne te ngrohte, nga e thate ne te lageshtitur. Nje ‘Ore e Tille’ si e quajti Isaac Newton kur ju drejtua anetareve te British Government Offical Board of Longitude ne vitin 1714, ‘nuk eshte shpikur ende’.

Dhe me te vertete qe keshtu ishte. Matesit e kohes te shekullit te shtatembedhjete dhe te fillimit te tetembedhjetit ishin aparatura te paperpunuara te cilat humbisnin ose fitonin te pakten cerek ore ne dite. Sa per te krijuar nje ide, nje kronometer detar mund ti lejohej te humbiste ose te fitonte kete kohe vetem brenda disa vjeteve. 

Ishte viti 1720 kur orepunuesi i talentuar anglez John Harrion filloi te punonte mbi nje numer dizajnesh te cilat rezultuan me prodhimin e nje kronometri te tille. Objektivi i tij ishte qe te fitonte cmimin prej 20.000 ₤ te ofruara nga Board of Longitude ‘per cfaredo shpikje e afte per te percaktuar gjatesine gjeografike te nje anije brenda 30 miljeve detare ne perfundim te nje udhetimi prej gjashte javesh’. Nje kronometer i afte per te permbushur keto kushte duhej te humbte vetem 3 sekonda ne dite. U deshen pothuajse 40-vjet dhe prova e prototipe te shumte deri sa Harrison arriti te prodhonte nje instrument ne gjendje qe te permbushte standartet e kerkuara. Me ne fund ne vitin 1761, Kronometri i tij elegant No.4 la Britanine i montuar ne bordin e HMS Deptford i drejtuar per ne Jamaica dhe i shoqeruar nga William, djali i Harrison. Mbas nente ditesh lundrimi, bazuar ne llogaritjet e gjatesise gjeografike fale kjo kronometrit te Harrion, William vuri ne dijeni kapitetin e anijes se ne mengjesin e ardhshem ata do hasnin Ishujt Madeira. Kapiteni u tregua i gatshem te vinte bast 5 me 1 qe William ishte gabim por megjithate pranoi te mbante te njejtin kurs lundrimi. Dhe William fitoi bastin. Dy muaj me pas kur mberriten ne Jamaica u pa se instrumenti kishte humbur vetem pese sekonda. 

Harrisoni i kishte tejkaluar kushtet e vena nga Board of Longitude. Fale zvarritjeve burokratike te qeverise Britanike ai nuk i mori 20.000 ₤ deri 3 vjet perpara vdekjes ne vitin 1776. Kuptohet qe ai tregoi sekretet e shpikjes se tij vetem kur mori sasine e parave. Si rezultat i kesaj vonese Kapiteni James Cook nuk pati fatin te perfitonte nga kronometri kur kreu udhetimin e tij te zbulimit te pare ne vitin 1768. Por ne udhetimin e trete (1778-79) ai ishte ne gjendje qe te hidhte ne harte Paqesorin me saktesi te madhe duke rregulluar jo vete gjeresine gjeografike korrekte por edhe gjatesine gjeografike korrekte te cdo ishulli qe gjendej ne vijen bregdetare. Fale perkujdesit te Cook dhe kronometrit te Harrison... askush nga lundruesit nuk mund te ankohej ne rast deshtimi ne gjetjen e ishujve te Paqesorit apo per tu perlasur ne bregdetin qe mund te shfaqej si nga asgjeja. 

Ne fakt me gjatesite gjeografike te sakte, Hartat e Paqesorit te bera nga Cook duhet te konsiderohet si rasti i pare dhe te vendoset si nga shembujt e pare te kartografise precize te koheve te sotme moderne.  Ata na kujtojne ne pak a ashume se kryerja e hartave ka brenda tre elemente kryesore; udhetime te famshme zbuluese, aftesi te larta matematikore dhe kartografike dhe kronometra te specifikuar. Dhe ne momentin qe kronometri i Harrisonit u vu ne dispozicion ne vitin 1770 atehere u prembush njera nga kushtet e caktuara. Kjo shpikje e shkelqyer i beri te mundur kartografeve qe te rregullonin gjeresite ne menyre perfekte, dicka qe sumeret dhe Egjyptianet e Lashte, Greket dhe Romaket  si dhe te gjitha civilizimet e njohura perpara shekullit te 18-te, ishin te paafte te kryenin nje mision te tille. Eshte shume befasuese dhe e pashpjegueshme venia perpara hartave nga me te vjetrat dhe ku paraqiten gjatesite dhe gjeresite gjeografike me nje prezicion modern. 



INSTRUMENTA PRECIZE 



Keto gjatesi dhe gjeresi gjeografike te pashpjegueshme ne saktesi jane gjetur ne pergjithesi ne te njejten kategori dokumentash qe permbajne njohuri te avancuara gjeografike te cilat i permenda me siper. 
Harta e Piri Reis e 1513-es per shembull e vendos Ameriken e Jugut dhe Afriken ne gjatesine gjeografike relative korrekte gje qe teorikisht eshte e pamundur per zhvillimin e asaj kohe. Por Piri Reis ka qene aq bujar sa te pranoje qe harta e tij bazohej ne burime shume me te hershme. A eshte e mundur qe ti kete dale nga keto burime gjatesia gjeografike aq e sakte?
Po ashtu e nje interesi te madh eshte dhe e ashtuquajtura ‘Dulcert Portulano’ e vitit 1339 e.s. e cila fokusohet ne Europe dhe Afriken e Veriut. Ketu gjeresia gjeografike paraqitet perfekt edhe per siperfaqe gjigande ndersa gjatesia gjeografike totale e Mesdheut dhe e Detit te Zi eshte e sakte pothuajse me nje gjysem gradi.
Profesor Hapgood komenton se beresit e hartes origjinale nga e cila Dulcert Portulano u kopjua kishin arritur nje shkalle te larte zhvillimi dhe persosur shkencen ne gjetjen e raportit te gjatesise me gjeresine gjeografike. Dhe kjo mund te jete arrire vetem nepermjet posedimit te nje informacioni preciz mbi gjatesite gjeografike relative te shume vendeve te shperndara qe nga Galway ne Irlande dhe deri ne nyjen lindore te Donit ne Rusi.’

Harta Zeno e vitit 1380 e.s. eshte nje tjeter enigme. Duke mbuluar nje zone te gjere te veriut deri ne Groenland, aty lokalizohen shume pjese te shperndara ne gjeresi dhe gjatesi gjeografike te cilat jane “pabesueshmerisht korrekte”. ‘Kjo eshte mahnitese,’ thote Hapgood, qe ‘ndokush ne shekullin e katermbedhjete mund te kete gjetur gjeresine e sakte gjeografike per keto vende, pa permendur saktesine e gjatesise gjeografike’. 

Po ashtu Harta e Botes se Oronteus Finaeus kerkon vemendje: vendos me sukses brigjet e Antarktikes ne gjeresine e sakte gjeografike dhe gjatesine relative gjeografike si dhe paraqet me saktesie te habitshme kontinentin ne teresi. Kjo reflekton nje njohuri gjeografike qe ska qene e zoteruar deri ne shekullin e 20-te. 
Portolano e lehudi Ibn Ben Zara eshte nje tjeter harte e famshme per saktesine e paraqitjes se gjeresise dhe gjatesise relative gjeografike. Gjatesia totale gjeografike midis Gjibraltarit dhe Detit Azov eshte e sakte me pothuajse gjysem gradi ndersa ne gjithe harten ne teresi gabimet ne gjatesine gjeografike jane me pak se 1 grade.

Keto shembuj perbejne vetem nje pjesez te vogel te nje dosieri te madh evidencash te paraqitura nga Hapgood. Shtrese mbas shtrese efekti grumbullues i analizes se tij te detajuar sugjeron se ne po genjejme vetvehten kur supozojme qe aparaturat e sakta per te matur gjatesine gjeografike nuk jane shpikur deri ne shekullin e 18-te.  Ne te kunderten, harta e Piri Reis dhe te tjerat duket se tregojne me force qe aparatura te tilla vetem sa jane rishpikur ose rizbuluar dhe se ato kane ekzistuar kohe me pare dhe jane perdorur nga njerez te civilizuar por qe tani jane te harruar nga historia dhe qe kane eksploruar mbare Token. Vec kesaj duket se keta njerez kane qene ne gjendje jo vetem te skicojne dhe te prodhojne instrumenta mekanike te sakte dhe teknologjikisht te avancuara por kane qene dhe mjeshtra te vertete te shkencave te cmuara matematike. 



MATEMATICIENT E HUMBUR



Per te kuptuar pse-ne, fillimisht duhet ti kujtojme vetes ate me kryesoren: Toka eshte nje sfere. Si rezultat kur vjen puna per ta hedhur ate ne harte vetem globi mund ta paraqesi me proporcione te sakta. Transferimi i te dhenave katrografike nga nje glob ne nje fije letre ne menyre te paevitueshme shkakton devijime dhe mund te realizohet vetem me ndihmen e nje instrumenti kompleks mekanik dhe matematik qe quhet projektues hartash. 
Ka disa lloje te ndryshme projeksionesh. Ai i Mercatorit vazhdon te perdoret ende ne atlaset e sotem dhe mbase eshte me i njohuri. Te tjerave ju referohet zakonisht me emrin; Azimuthal, Stereografik, Gnomonik, Azimuthal Equidistant, Kordiform etj, por ska rendesi te permenden te gjitha. Na duhet vetem te theksojme qe te gjithe projeksionet e suksesshme kane nevoje per perdorimin e teknikave te sofistikuara matematikore te atij lloji qe supozohet qe smund te kete ekzistuar ne boten e lashte (sidomos ne thellesi te lashtesise, perpara 4000 p.e.s. ku pretendohet se ska patur asnje lloj civilizimi njerezor e jo me te thuash qe kane qene ne gjendje te zhvillonin gjeometri dhe matematike te avancuar).

Charles Hapgood i dorezoi koleksionin e tij te hartave te lashta Institutit te Teknologjise te Massachusetts per tu vleresuar nga Profesor Richard Strachan. Konkluzioni i pergjithshem ishte i qarte, por ai donte te dinte me saktesi cfare niveli matematikor ishte i nevojshem per te qene ne gjendje te skicohen hartat origjinale. Ne 18 prill 1965 Stratchan i pergjigjet qe per te realizuar keto harta ishte i nevojshem nje nivel shume i larte matematikor. Disa nga hartat per shembull, duken se paraqesin nje projeksion te “llojit Mercator” shume kohe perpara sesa vete Mercator te ekzistonte. Kompleksiteti relativ i ketij projeksioni (qe perfshin dhe zgjerimin e gjeresise gjeografike) tregon qarte perdorimin e nje metode trigonometrike te transformimit te koordinatave.
Arsye te tjera qe forcojne deduksionin qe hartuesit e lashte te hartave duhet te kene patur aftesie te larta ne matematike jane si me poshte:

1.	Determinimi i lokalizimit te vendeve ne nje kontinet kerkon te pakten metoda gjeometrike triangulare. Mbi distanca te medha (ne shkallen e 1 mije miljeve) duhet bere korrektimi i harkimit te tokes gje e cila kerkon disa njohuri mbi trigonometrine sferikale
2.	Vendndodhja e kontinenteve ne marrdhenie me njeri tjetrin kerkon nje njohuri mbi qenien e tokes si objekt sferoid dhe perdorim te trigonometrise sferikale.
3.	Kultura me nje njohuri te tille, plus precizionin e instrumentave per te realizuar matjet e nevojshme per te percaktuar vendndodhjen duhet patjeter te perdorin teknologjine e tyre matematikore per te krijuar harta dhe diagrama.  

Pershtypja e Stratchan qe hartat ndonese te kopjuara nga gjenerata kopjuesish, tregojne punen e nje civilizimi te lashte dhe misterioz, te avancuar teknologjikisht, ju bashkangjiten dhe eksperte nga Forcat Ajrore Amerikane te cileve Hapgood iu kishte dhene provat. Lorenzo Burroughs, shefi i 8th Reconnaissance Technical Squadron’s Cartographic Section ne Westover Air Base kreu nje studim te vecante dhe te kujdesshem te Hartes se Oronteus Finaeus. Ai doli ne perfundimin qe disa nga burimet ne te cilat ishte bazuar harta duhet te kene qene vizatuar me metoda projektimi, te njejta me ato te Projeksionit modern Kordiform. Sipas Burroughs:

_kjo sugjeron perdorimin e matematikes se avancuar. Me pas, forma qe i eshte dhene Kontinentit te Antarktikes sugjeron mundesine, ne mos probabilitetin qe burimet origjinale te hartes ishin kryer me projeksione te llojit stereografik ose gnomonik qe perfshijne perdorimin e trigonometrise sferikale.
Ne jemi te bindur qe zbulimet e bera nga ju dhe bashkepuntoret tuaj jane te vlefshme dhe ngrene pyetjen e rendesishme qe afektojne gjeologjine dhe historine antike...’_

Hapgood kreu dhe nje zbulim tjeter shume te rendesishem: nje harte Kineze e kopjuar nga nje origjinal i hershem ne nje obelisk te gurte ne vitin 1137 e.s. Kjo harte perfshin me saktesi te njejtin informacion me kualitet te larte ne lidhje me gjatesine gjeografike si dhe te tjerat. Ka linjezim te ngjashem dhe ishte vizatuar me ndihmen e trigonometrise sferikale. Dhe me te vertete, nje ekzaminim nga afer tregon shume ngjashmeri me hartat e Europes dhe te Lindjes se Mesme aq sa vetem nje shpjegim eshte i mundshem: Patjeter dhe pa asnje dyshim e ka origjinen nga i njejti burim.

Pra serisht duket se po perballemi me nje tjeter fragment te mbijetuar te nje njohurie shkencore te nje civilizimi te zhdukur. Per me shume duket qe ky civilizim ne disa drejtime duhet te kete qene te pakten po aq i avancuar sa eshte dhe civilizimi yne tani dhe se katrografet e tij kane hedhur ne menyre virtuale ne harte gjithe globin me nje nivel te njejte teknologjik, me metoda te njejta,  njohuri te njejte matematikore dhe ka shume mundesi qe me te njejtat instrumenta.

Harta Kineze po ashtu tregon dicka tjeter: nje trashigimi globale ka kaluar dore me dore, nje trashigimi me vlera te pallogaritshme dhe qe me shume gjasa te kete me shume se njohuri te sofistikuar gjeografike. A ka mundesi qe nje pjese e kesaj trashigimie te jete shperndare ne Perune prehistorike nga te ashtuquajturit ‘Viracochas’, te huajt me mjeker dhe misterioze te cilet erdhen nga pertej detit ne ‘kohet e erresires’ per te ringjallur civilizimin mbas nje kataklizme te Tokes?

----------


## Darius

Shkrimet e mesiperme japin nje ide shume te plote si te hartave ashtu dhe te hartaberesve te mundshem. Nuk e di pse fotot nuk dalin por do ishte mire qe ato te shfaqeshin direkt ne teme pasi ndihmojne me mire ne ilustrimin e saj.

----------


## Kreksi

Ju pergezoj o i nderuari Darius per keto shenime te rendesishme ne lidhje me hartat enigmatike te te gjitha koherave.

Vertete e çmoj shumë punen tuaj qe keni bere ne kete lami, si ne perkthime dhe spjegime te mundeshme per civilizimet e zhdukura. 
I kam lexuar shkrimet tuaja te mrekullueshme mirepo desha te shtoj edhe diçka, jo lajme te reja por keto postimet tuaja dhe tere kete pune tuajen te vlefshme ta zhvillojmi me debat ne kete tem, ku më pare asnjeri antar nuk ka dashur tua prishi radhen e postimeve keshtuqe kete here ne kete tem do bisedojmi rrethe kesaj enigme, a eshte e mundur apo jo qe ka egzistuar nje civilizim i vjeter para 12 000 vitesh, po tjetri civilizim edhe me i lashte, para 200 apo 300 OOO vitesh ?
te marrim per shembull ne Ex-En province(france) duke hapur themelet e një bashkesije te re ne shekullin XVIII  puntoret hasin ne nje kantiere te vjeter ku edhe veglat e punes ngjanin me keto te shekullit XVIII bishtat e çikanave nga druri i gjejne te ngrire, shendrruar ne quarc !
ku keto vegla pune datojne  nga nje periudh teper e larget, 300 Milion vite me parë !
Pra, ec  e mos mendo, ose keto datimet e deritanishme na genjejne ose shkenctaret na genjejne ose e tere teorija darviniane eshte komplete mashtruese para botes se sotme...

Nuk e mora si baz se ne kete tem do ushqehemi vetem nga burimet e internetit por e thash se do shfletojmi libra te tilla te ektij zhanri por mjerishte keto jane krejt pake te ilustruara keshtuqe ne internet ka mjaft ilustrime te tilla qe i plotesojne edeh shkrimet tuaja por edeh te disa librave qe une ti apo edhe tjeret posedojmi dhe ti ndajmi se bashku mendimet dhe ku mund te nderhyjmi lirishte pa u share ne keto biseda.

Po i permendi vetem disa tituj te librave te tille; 

"Libri i zotrave te botes" , Robert Charroux
"Njohuria e megaliteve" , Fernand Niel
"Ishulli i pashkëve",  Francis Maziere
"Enigma e Andeve", Robert Charroux
"Dosja O.V.N.I(objektet fluturuese te paidentifikuara), henry Durrant
"Toka enigmatike" peter Kolosimo...etj..;

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Darius i nderuar,

Te falemnderit per punen e madhe qe ke bere.

Nje pershtypje personale;
-Si duket gjithcka qe kemi mesuar per historine,gjeografine,evolucionin e botes se gjalle e ne vecanti njeriun eshte larg,shume larg nga ajo qe do te duhej te ishte-shkence e mirefillt...!?

Shendet e tungjatjeta!

----------


## crazy_diamond

> ku keto vegla pune datojne nga nje periudh teper e larget, 300 Milion vite me parë !
> Pra, ec e mos mendo, ose keto datimet e deritanishme na genjejne ose shkenctaret na genjejne ose e tere teorija darviniane eshte komplete mashtruese para botes se sotme...


vegla pune 300 milion vite me pare hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.e ke parasysh se ne cfare thellesie nentoke duhet te gjendeshin keto vegla 300 milion vjeçare :ngerdheshje: 

Darwin-in nuk e rezon dot vetem me deklarata.


great canyon,colorado...kolona stratigrafike...............mundohu te kuptosh njeher ca eshte.ca ka ndodhur ne planetin tone!!!

----------


## Darius

kreksi velga pune 300 milion vjecare nuk kam degjuar te jene gjetur. Di qe jane gjetur disa gjera neper shtresa 300 milion vjecare dhe qe nuk duhet te ishin aty, objekte te vogla, copeza metalike jo natyrale ne brendesi te gureve apo stratave shume milion vjecare por jo vegla. Sa per diskutimin qe me thua mbas gjate perkthimit te librit hapa nje teme qe titullohej: *Pyetje mbi librin Gjurme te Civilizimeve te Zhdukura* posacerisht per te diskutuar mbi brendesine e tij. Mesa duket nuk eshte pare nga te gjithe dhe prandaj po e vendos si lidhje ne titullin e temes qe sapo permenda.

----------


## Kreksi

> vegla pune 300 milion vite me pare hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.e ke parasysh se ne cfare thellesie nentoke duhet te gjendeshin keto vegla 300 milion vjeçare
> 
> Darwin-in nuk e rezon dot vetem me deklarata.
> 
> 
> great canyon,colorado...kolona stratigrafike...............mundohu te kuptosh njeher ca eshte.ca ka ndodhur ne planetin tone!!!


Po per ate eshte edhe interesimi i kesaj teme...
Ne fillim edhe une mendoja se behej fjale per nja 300 000 vite, çe edhe e besoj se tek inkasit e vjeter besohet deri dikun ne baz te atyre vizatimeve ne gur ..por 300 Milion vite kete as une se kam lexuar askund me pare...
nejse, ne kete forum qe po ua japi edhe linkun...nese doni, por eshte ne gjuhen frenge, pra po ua japi burimin  qe edhe ju mund ta perktheni ne anglisht permes google traduction...
shendet!


Comment un chantier de construction, équipé des mêmes outils que ceux en usage en France à la fin du 18e siècle, pouvait-il se trouver sous 15 m de strates de sable et de calcaire vieilles de 300 millions dannées ?

Cest une énigme encore plus incompréhensible de nos jours, car nous savons maintenant, grâce à nos méthodes de datation géologique et anthropologique, que la chose est rigoureusement impossible.

Pourtant, elle semble vraie.
http://www.dinosoria.com/insolite_chantier.htm


Source : The American Journal of Science and Arts, 1820

< Enigme Archéologie. Paléontologie




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

© dinosoria.com 2003 Contact. Mentions légales

----------


## Kreksi

Civilizacioni i lugines se Indusit;

Para 8000 vitesh lugina e lumit qe pershkonte dikur indine, tani pas 1948-tes pakistanin fqinjë, ngjallte nje civilizim i pabesueshem qe mund te krahasohet me grat cielet e sotem te Nju Jorkut, mjafton ti hedhet nje sy nje rikonstrukcioni   te tanishem per tu bindur se ne kete lugine dikur jetonte nje popull  i ngitur aqe shume sa qe veshtire eshte te besohet sot se si ka patur mundesi qe ne ate kohe aqe te larget te ngriten palalte te tilla ?

----------


## newyork

trantos=otrantos dmth [kanali i otrantos]

----------


## KAPARJEL

Te falenderoj darius per punen e madhe qe ben!!Uroj qe ky sms te te gjej mire!!

----------

